# ALTERNANTHERA REINECKII 'ROSAEFOLIA' in npt?



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi all,

I was looking in the plant finder for some nice red plants to add to my walstad tank and saw this one and was wondering if anyone had it in a natural tank without co2 or anything special. The plant finder page makes it sound like trying to grow this without a ton of light, co2, and the like would be a bad idea.

Has anyone had any experience or ideas about it? I would love to see pictures of this plant, and some other like it, growing in a npt along side one growing with the co2 and extra stuff.

pandragon


----------



## pinchy1 (Feb 11, 2005)

I've had reineckii rosaefolia in my NPT since I set it up. They hang on like champs, but they don't thrive. Extremely compact, slow growth.


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks for the reply!

Everything I have read about red plants leads me to believe they aren't very good candidates for npt. The seem to either turn green or barely survive. Its a shame because I love red plants. Ahhhh, oh well. Thanks for your insight and experience.


----------



## pinchy1 (Feb 11, 2005)

Ludwigia repens turns a lovely purple red on top, even in moderate light. It's my centerpiece. Hardy, resilient plant.


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks for the tip. I think next time I buy plants I will look in the trade forum here instead of my lfs since I haven't had the best luck finding semi healthy plants at decent prices (my lfs wants $8-$20 for a few ragged stems of anything)


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Ludwigia repens is a good choice. How about Hygrophila polysperma 'rosanervig'. A nice pink colour and an easy plant. A little less red/pink but even more easy: Lagenandra meeboldii pink/red


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

I have never heard of the lagenandra meeboldii, so I googled it. It looks pretty too. I think I'll take anything that will grow fairly well in a soil tank without co2 and medium/med low led light.


----------

